
Earth's eighth persistent lava lake found on remote sub-Antarctic island - sahin-boydas
https://newatlas.com/eighth-persistent-lava-lake-found-mount-michael/60469/
======
ericpauley
There's a huge amount of open data being made available by the Sentinel
program. High-quality imagery is available at 2-3 day periods of nearly every
landmass on earth, for free!

No need to take the article's word for it, here's an IR satellite view of the
lava in question: [https://apps.sentinel-hub.com/eo-
browser/?lat=-57.79698&lng=...](https://apps.sentinel-hub.com/eo-
browser/?lat=-57.79698&lng=-26.48563&zoom=13&time=2018-03-29&preset=6-SWIR&datasource=Sentinel-2%20L1C)

You can do all sorts of things with this data. Excited to see what the maker
community will figure out with it.

~~~
bliteben
What exactly is free? When I create an account it appears to be a paid api?

~~~
jofer
If you'd prefer:
[https://scihub.copernicus.eu/dhus/](https://scihub.copernicus.eu/dhus/) or
[https://registry.opendata.aws/sentinel-2/](https://registry.opendata.aws/sentinel-2/)

[https://www.sentinel-hub.com/](https://www.sentinel-hub.com/) is more for
visualizing and playing around with the data in a web app.

This study also used historical ASTER data (nice selection of thermal bands),
which is available at
[https://asterweb.jpl.nasa.gov/data.asp](https://asterweb.jpl.nasa.gov/data.asp)

------
wil421
>The seven known persistent lava lakes are Mount Nyiragongo (DR Congo), Erta
Ale (Ethiopia), Mount Erebus (Antarctica), Ambrym and Mount Yasur (Vanuatu),
Kilauea (Hawaii) and Masaya (Nicaragua).

I’ve been to Masaya in Nicaragua twice but didn’t know it was one of only 7
with a free flowing lake. The cabs park facing the exit and keep their engines
running. The place smells like fireworks and the second time we went it was
really active.

As a side note, I can reccommend going to Guanacaste in Costa Rica and
crossing the no mans land border to Nicaragua for a fun experience. Granda,
Nicaragua is a wonderful town near the Volcano. Be on alert Nicaragua is not
safe especially compared to Costa Rica.

Spend some time in Guanacaste and visit some towns. Experience the Pura Vida
lifestyle!

~~~
arethuza
I used to work at a large industrial company where at a few of the plants you
were expected to carefully park your car parking away from the plant just in
case a quick exit was required.

------
mikelockz
Hard to believe there is a line of people trying to bag Mt Everest and
possibly die trying while there remain places like this that have never seen a
human before. Seems like both trips would require substantial financial
resources and 3rd party outfitters who would do the planning and heavy lifting
for you.

What's the fun in doing something that many people have done versus being the
first to gaze into one of only eight known persistent lava lakes?

------
adwww
Something about a lake on a hidden island burried deep beneath the ice is
really poetic.

Perfect setting for a children's book. Or a bond villain.

~~~
empath75
Or an HP Lovecraft story:
[http://www.hplovecraft.com/writings/texts/fiction/mm.aspx](http://www.hplovecraft.com/writings/texts/fiction/mm.aspx)

~~~
NikkiA
Which is set at Ross Island iirc, with Mt Erebus (one of the other lava lake
homes) and Mt Terror.

------
sandworm101
The list:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lava_lake](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lava_lake)

Also, in geology a "lava lake" can also mean a water lake created by a lava
flow, the cooled lava flow acting as a dam. Many of these exist in mountain
valleys. They are dangerous as eventually the lava dams/plugs break down,
releasing the lake.

